# First Ford



## grasscapeinc (Mar 18, 2000)

We have a ll Gm in our fleet, but I found a Ford I am interested in. 94 F350 Gas 460 engine 4x4 w/ dumo body. anything I shoiuld know about those models? Not familiar with Ford. Brake peddle goes all the way to the flooor, but it stops on a dime.


----------

